# Sibelius Playback Question



## ag75 (Dec 6, 2019)

I have a repeated section where I have strings coming in on the second repeat, is there a way to tell playback to not have them play on the first time through?


----------



## bryla (Dec 6, 2019)

Select the passage, open inspector, uncheck play on pass 1.


----------



## bradleybboone (Dec 6, 2019)

What @bryla said:


----------

